# Great Bromley (Essex) Chain Home Radar Site - Jan 2006



## spitfire (Dec 9, 2010)

Not a lot left here but some interesting bulildings. Watch out for the farmer he doesnt like visitors!. This site was a former Chain Home Radar station during WW2.

Hitory at [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chain_Home[/ame]






























































More at the album
http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c170/spitfire_mk9/Gt Bromely Chain Home Jan 2006/


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 13, 2010)

Some interesting remains there, Spitfire. Unusual Nissen-shaped concrete hut. I just had a quick google for something similar and didn't find anything.
Cheers.


----------



## species8472 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fantastic shots of a largely intacts chain home station. Reminds me on douglas wood near dundee.
Thank you for a great post.
There should be an underground reserve bunker or two nearby they have tall ventelation shafts/ chimneys/exhausts.


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 13, 2010)

Its really interesting looking at that mast, which I assume was part of the original CH site, because it still has part of the original platforms on it. This is very similar to the one down the road at Great Baddow (on the BAE site) which i believe is the only complete intact CH mast in England.
GDZ


----------



## spitfire (Dec 13, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> Its really interesting looking at that mast, which I assume was part of the original CH site, because it still has part of the original platforms on it. This is very similar to the one down the road at Great Baddow (on the BAE site) which i believe is the only complete intact CH mast in England.
> GDZ



The Great Baddow one is in fact the one that was lifted straight from Canewdon, Essex near Rochford. The buildings are still there but the farmer doesnt seem to want to allow people to access it.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 13, 2010)

spitfire said:


> The Great Baddow one is in fact the one that was lifted straight from Canewdon, Essex near Rochford. The buildings are still there but the farmer doesnt seem to want to allow people to access it.



Spot on,
I did the decent thing as per and was shocked with the responce 
But had it explained a short time after that they had suffered recently from theft of farm equipment.
So you can understand.

SK


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 13, 2010)

spitfire said:


> The Great Baddow one is in fact the one that was lifted straight from Canewdon, Essex near Rochford. The buildings are still there but the farmer doesnt seem to want to allow people to access it.



Indeed - but went to Bawdsey between Canewdon and Great Baddow, I believe.


----------

